# What kind of brewer do you use for coffee ?



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 20, 2014)

I started out using one of the old percolator brewers for coffee, but for many years now, I have used a regular drip coffee brewer, and someimes one of those little Melita filters that make just one cup of coffee. I usually only drink one cup, and don't always even finish that; so the little Melita works perfectly for me.
 Plus, I LOVE flavored coffee, and my husband hates even the smell of it (who could not just love the fragrance of Chocolate Raspberry Truffle coffee ?), so we always make our coffee separate. 
That started me thinking about one of those Keureg coffee makers that will make all sorts of flavors. One look at the price of those stopped me from looking at them any more. Even the ones I have seen in the thrift stores are way too expensive for this girl's budget ! 
So, tonight, I was reading this article about how you can't ever get the inside water chamber of the Keureg machine empty, and also, mold and bacteria can grow in it since it is about impossible to clean,
Now, I don't feel so bad that they are expensive, and I love my little Melita lot better.

http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/why-i-kicked-my-keurig-curb


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2014)

We just use automatic drip coffee maker, I usually have 2 cups in the morning only, and hubby has one.  We currently have a Sunbeam brand, but have used Mr. Coffees, etc.  Neither of us like flavored coffee at all.  I've heard about the Keurigs, hubby was interested in getting one when they first came out, but I was against it.  Thought it was too expensive and too much of a hassle to use those little coffee cups they come with. 

 He might just drink one cup, but I'm the one that would be standing there at that machine three times every morning, waiting for each cup to brew.  I hear the materials used on those individual coffee containers were not healthy either.  With my drip pot, I use unbleached natural filters, and filtered water, so I'm happy with that simple system.


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2014)

We have a "Tassimo" coffee brewer that we use for our special coffee.. 
I know these machines are expensive, but in our case, we won it so it is a gift..
The pods for Tassimo are MUCH cheaper than the Keuring.. We tend to use it for our Latte or special brews..I purchased several different kinds of coffee but never flavoured coffee.. I drink my coffee black, black while my wife likes hers with cream..

Mornings I make a pot in our regular drip coffee machine as we both like our HUGE mug for breakfast..

I know that Keuring makes many more varieties of flavoured coffee than Tassimo, but for us, we only drink coffee and not the different flavoured kinds.. Hot chocolate and different teas are also available..
Our machine has a removable tank (10 cup size) that we empty after every use..

When you work it out, it is still MUCH cheaper to brew a pot rather than use those fancy machines.....


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 21, 2014)

We have  cheapo Mr. Coffee. They call it a 12 cup but it only holds 60 ounces so my old school math tells me that is 7 1/2 cups.  I drink my morning coffee coffee black but might add chocolate or something if I have a cup in the evening. My wife uses Emmets Irish cream in her coffee plus a teaspoon of stevia.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 21, 2014)

Use Folgers Instant Coffee each morning. Have only a cup, maybe a cup and half, in the AM and that's it for the day. Only time I had to drink coffee at night was when I was on Watch in the Navy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 21, 2014)

I became a tea drinker when I moved to the UK, but do still like coffee, especially cappuccinos and lattes.  We bought a Nespresso machine a few years ago as my husband became hooked on cappuccinos.  My first cup in the morning is English Breakfast Tea with milk and then I alternate during the day with Nespresso and herbal teas. 

I keep a Mr Coffee type machine for when my sister/brother visits.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 21, 2014)

We have a "12 cup" Black and Decker coffee maker (they don't just make tools)  similar to Larry's, except on some days....it is a 1 cupper!

View attachment 10583


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 21, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> We have a "12 cup" Black and Decker coffee maker (they don't just make tools)  similar to Larry's, except on some days....it is a 1 cupper!
> 
> View attachment 10583



Love it!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2014)

Went through percolaters, drip machines, coffee press, Keurig; now I'm on an espresso stove-top. I think I'll go Melita soon. The press made the best coffee, but a pain to clean.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 27, 2014)

I have the cheapest Mr. Coffee.  Brew hot water in the morning and keep using it with instant Folgers decaf.  Many cups before noon sometimes.


----------



## Lee (Oct 28, 2014)

HFL....thanks for the article, truly an eye opener and makes me so glad I do not use a Keurig.

I've had my drip Cuisinart for years now and when it goes I will replace it with another. I like it because it uses the cone filter which I think allows for better saturation.

Clean it once a month with a vinegar solution poured through and then plain water. Makes great coffee.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2014)

That's a hoot, SB !


----------



## AprilT (Nov 3, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> We have a "12 cup" Black and Decker coffee maker (they don't just make tools)  similar to Larry's, except on some days....it is a 1 cupper!
> 
> View attachment 10583



Again, thanks for making me spit my tea out.  You are a very sick man.  LOL.

I was going to say these days I drink very little coffee, so my brewer is a cup, water, instant coffee and a teaspoon.


----------

